# Salomon Sizing



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

My Boots
09/10 Salomon Pledge

USA: 10.5
UK: 10
EUR: 45
CM(Mondo): 28.5

Size chart according to Evo
Men's Salomon Ski/Snowboard Boot Sizing Chart | evo

A uk 9.5 would be a US 10 and a Mondo 28.

Salomon seem to run a half size bigger so you may need to size down a bit. I wore a size 11 in dc boots but fit the 10.5 pledge perfectly.


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

Great, thanks.


----------

